# Build error misc/kdeedu4 in FreeBSD amd64.



## PlatinumKing (Aug 27, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7.2R (amd64) and want to upgrade KDE 4.3.0, but misc/kdeedu4 can not build and deskutils/kdeplasma-addons installed.


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4 && make install clean
....
....
[ 93%] Generating solver.o
cd /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build/kalzium/src && /usr/local/bin/ocamlopt -output-obj -o
 /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build/kalzium/src/solver.o /usr/local/lib/ocaml/facile/facile.cmxa 
/usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build/kalzium/src/chemset.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.
3.0/build/kalzium/src/parser.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build/kalzium/src/lexer.cmx /usr/po
rts/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build/kalzium/src/datastruct.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/
build/kalzium/src/chem.cmx /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build/kalzium/src/calc.cmx
File "_none_", line 1, characters 0-1:
Error: Files /usr/local/lib/ocaml/facile/facile.cmxa
       and /usr/local/lib/ocaml/stdlib.cmxa
       make inconsistent assumptions over implementation Printf
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.0/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/kdeplasma-addons.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090827-95942-ufu4v6-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=
portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=kdeplasma-addons-4.2.4_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.2.4_1 make DEPENDS_TARGET=package
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! deskutils/kdeplasma-addons (kdeplasma-addons-4.2.4_1) (unknown build error)
```


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 27, 2009)

Try update your port tree and start again


----------



## Voltar (Aug 27, 2009)

Update your ports tree and try, if that doesn't work, try manually rebuilding lang/ocaml and math/facile, that's what fixed it for me.


----------



## PlatinumKing (Aug 28, 2009)

> Update your ports tree and try, if that doesn't work, try manually rebuilding lang/ocaml and math/facile, that's what fixed it for me.



I tried the above, misc/kdeedu4 could build and install!
Thank you.


----------

